# Cogs on Kindle Fire -- HELP? Success? Fun!



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

oh, I like this type of game.

_edited to split COGS discussion out of FAotD thread . . . .. . _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a good 'un!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't get past the 1st game (Gears).  No stars for me.  At one point it turned the board and then I couldn't do anything and started over.  It also flipped the board over.  But no matter how much I move the gears around, nothing happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti-

You drag the gears or the wooden looking tiles onto the empty space. Here's the first move:










Here's the second move:










You eventually have to move some non gear tiles to get the empty space in the right place. I can post more moves if you need me to.

Let me know if this helps!

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you Betsy.  I kept moving the gears around, mostly to be next to the gold one.  Will try this later on today.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Cogs kind of stalled for me.  I bought it and later noticed on my notifications that it was installing.. the line was all the way across, but I thought it was strange to be installing hours later..  I kind of forgot about it after removing it from my carousel..

Just now I remembered and checked and it STILL was on the notification page, still installing.  I just removed from device and reinstalled and it zipped through the install.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been moving the gears to the open spaces, but I don't know if I'm getting anywhere.  I am familiear with the FIFTEEN tile game and can do that one, but this one doesn't have numbers to let you know that you are moving them correctly.  Under the time it says 1:00 and under moves 120.  I don't know what that means.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I have been moving the gears to the open spaces, but I don't know if I'm getting anywhere. I am familiear with the FIFTEEN tile game and can do that one, but this one doesn't have numbers to let you know that you are moving them correctly. Under the time it says 1:00 and under moves 120. I don't know what that means.


Betsy are you supposed to just keep moving the tiles and gears until it says you have it? It just seems to go on and on!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Betsy are you supposed to just keep moving the tiles and gears until it says you have it? It just seems to go on and on!


It just said "SUCCESS!" but I don't know what I did. It didn't show a goal, just to make the gears move the gold one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marti,

the goal is to connect the moving gear in the lower left hand corner to the golden gear in the upper right hand corner by moving the tiles with gears until they create a path from the one in the lower left to the golden gear.  The gears will move as they connect, and when you're done, the gold one will start moving, too.

If you make the first two moves I've shown in the earlier post, you should have six moving gears, starting with the one in the lower left hand corner.

At that point, you want to move the gear in the lower right hand corner up to finish the chain. 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I completed the first one but only the first side of dimensions.  It allowed me to do the pipes and I solved that one, but I have to do the dimensions or I'm stuck.  One the second side of dimensions, I have the cogs spinning but it's not reaching the propeller.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It really is attractive!  I just did the second one and watched it rise off the screen.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got the second one (dimensions) only after I watched on youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MHrDVcWRgI


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the chimes but stuck on the next one.  Have to give this up for the night!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Solved Jack-in-the Box.  Stopping now!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Got the double bell..


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The "two sided" one stumped me.  Every time I solved it on the second side, the first one came apart and the same with the second side when I fixed the first side.  There are youtube videos for all of these, but for this one it goes too fast for me.  Also didn't finish the Trike.  I had all but one of the sides of it (cogs) and I couldn't arrange it so the cogs would turn. 

I spent a lot of time on this game during the wee hours.  I need to stay away from this!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The "two sided" one stumped me. Every time I solved it on the second side, the first one came apart and the same with the second side when I fixed the first side. There are youtube videos for all of these, but for this one it goes too fast for me. Also didn't finish the Trike. I had all but one of the sides of it (cogs) and I couldn't arrange it so the cogs would turn.
> 
> I spent a lot of time on this game during the wee hours. I need to stay away from this!


This is where I stopped last night too. Going to have to think about this one. The other levels went pretty quickly, but this one may take a while. Haven't really studied it yet. Hoping it's easier than it appears.


----------



## rtip10 (Jun 12, 2012)

Check out which pieces have devices on both sides.  Solve how these work and the other pieces with devices on only one side will be easier to place.  Yes, this one had me stumped quite a while.  

I'm stuck now on the two-sided puzzle with cogs of varying altitudes. . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hahahhahaha I opened Fire Talk and see I started a thread about COGS?  I was all HUH?? Then I see they just split out the thread starting with my post. rofl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, Ann split it out on Jan 1, I believe, and the thread has continued since.  It's what we do when there are a bunch of post FAOTD questions about an app, in order to not derail the thread for those subscribed to it for FAOTD notices.  Pretty standard.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've done all through level 16 (Spinner), except for Trike.  "Two-sided" eventually worked for me late last night when I had some down time at work.  If I'm lost on these, I have to look at the youtube video and even then it's a challenge for me.  I do not have a natural aptitude for these, but it's fun when it does work.  "Spinner" took me a very long time.


----------

